# Chinese Crested vs. Toy Poodle



## QueenElizabeth

I am utterly, totally, completely in love with Chinese Cresteds...both hairless and powderpuff (probably more into hairless now).

However, I've pretty much decided to get a tiny toy poodle.

The reasons being: 
1) It is harder to find a small Crestie than a small poodle. Weight is very important to me, smaller is better due to my health.
2) the general consensus of what I read is that cresties are harder to train (nightmares to potty train) 
3) There are fewer cresties up for adoption
4) Poodles are smart, athletic, game for anything, loyal, and basically terrific as a breed 

That said, I've never seen a side by side comparison of toy poodles and cresties. People say "all small dogs are yappy," but the real truth is that...most small dogs are allowed to bark because theyre small and don't have firm pack leaders. So obviously, preconceived notions are silly. Ive read that cresties bark constantly, or that they never bark. Inconsistent information. 

Does anyone here own BOTH? What are your thoughts? 

I was warned away from teacup poodles, and tiny toys are very hard to find. If I end up with a 6 lb poodle, thats not so different from a 7 or 8 lb crestie as far as weight. Since weight was my main consideration, I'm re-evaluating cresties.

Let me tell you what I am looking for:
1) An ADULT dog (older puppy at least)
2) loves to snuggle for hours
3) can be trusted off leash at uncrowded beach
4) go everywhere with me, including riding/hiding in purse when its too crowded or I need to quickly go in somewhere and dont want to flaunt that ive brought in a dog :aetsch:
5) perfectly trustworthy potty habits (crate training is fine when we're gone, which wont be often) Already potty trained when I get it
6) enjoys travel

Bonuses would be:
+ trainable both to make life easier and to do amusing "party tricks"
+ likes swimming in water
+ not going to have all its teeth fall out
+ be able to rescue rather than buy
+ less grooming as opposed to more

So what do you think sounds like a better breed for me? Small toy poodle or a small crestie? Thanks!!


----------



## patk

i don't have either, but of the two cresties i actually met, i would not have chosen either. one belonged to a groomer/doggie day care owner and barked all the time - to the point where the owner's parrot could be heard saying, "shut up, charlie." so i think the owner simply gave up on trying to to control the barking, it was so persistent. the second crested had been adopted from the humane society by a couple i met at the dog park. he was not a barker, really, but i don't think he ever quite got the potty training right. one day i was talking with his mom and he went over and lifted his leg on her. i thought it was his way of telling everyone she belonged to him, but maybe not. several years later, the dog ended up being dog sat by some neighbors of mine who were thinking about getting a dog for their son. based on that experience, they never got a dog, which was probably the right decision for their busy household.

i think even more so than with poodles, you have to really search to find the right dog and your search should perhaps begin with breeders. most good ones are looking for the right owner and will be honest about what the dog needs and what it has to give. even if you end up not buying from the breeder, you will get a lot of info. barking, potty training and skin problems are probably the most obvious issues with cresteds, but i think there is probably a long list of health issues as well. 

btw, one of the things i like about the idea of going with a poodle obtained through a breeder is that breeders of poodles have come a long long way from when i first looked at getting a dog - and decided on a lowchen over a poodle partly because of extensive health problems. poodles still have lots of health issues, but now they are discussed openly and good breeders do the best they can to avoid breeding dogs with known health issues. again, you have to work to make sure you have indeed found the right breeder for you, but if the dog you obtain is going to be a real companion, it should be worth the effort.


----------



## Quossum

My husband's sister used to breed Cresteds, and my family has owned Toys, including one that was quite small, so I'll weigh in on the two breeds. Possibly some of this you already know thanks to your research, so forgive me if I repeat something that's not news to you. 

Cresteds (healthy, well-bred ones, at least) are less variable in size than Toy Poodles. They are not "tiny" and you would be hard pressed to find a "teeny tiny" one at all. I have a small IG (13 inches at the shoulder, 9 pounds), and most Cresteds I've seen and interacted with were more her size than anything much smaller. In Agility terms, Cresteds are 12" or even 16" jumpers, while many, many Toy Poodles easily fall beneath the dividing line and jump 8".  If weight is an extremely vital factor, it will certainly be easier for you to find a small Tpoo than an equivalently tiny Crested. There are just 'way more out there to choose from.

Both breeds are "nightmares" to housebreak; most small dogs are. It's something about the Toy breed makeup (or tiny bladder) that makes this so, I'm afraid. I'm speaking in general, of course; I'm sure there are exceptions.(Cue anecdotes of happy Toy and / or Crested owners who have never had an accident or a problem housebreaking!)

Cresteds are probably harder to train and less trustworthy off leash than Tpoos, in general. The Cresteds I've known have been more sighthound / terrier-like in temperament and trainability.

Enjoying traveling is more of an individual dog's personality trait than a breed trait; try to get an outgoing one if that's important to you.

Since you mention teeth, it sounds like you already know that hairless Cresteds lose theirs. A Tpoo should be okay with regular dental hygiene. But of course a Tpoo needs more complicated grooming than a Crested. The hairless have special considerations for their naked skin--they do get pimples!--while the powderpuffs need brushing and grooming like any dog with a similar coat. A Tpoo needs brushing and regular clipping. Anyone can care for a Crested coat; anyone can care for a Poodle coat, as well, but it takes a little more "training" and special equipment if you want to do it yourself.

There is someone here on the board who has Cresteds; hopefully she'll see this message and chime in!

I think you need to decide what your most vitally desired traits are and go from there. They're both great breeds.

Hope this helps! I'm not voting the poll, since I think that's a decision you need to make for yourself, but I'm happy to give my thoughts.

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## QueenElizabeth

Quossum said:


> My husband's sister used to breed Cresteds, and my family has owned Toys, including one that was quite small, so I'll weigh in on the two breeds. Possibly some of this you already know thanks to your research, so forgive me if I repeat something that's not news to you.
> 
> Cresteds (healthy, well-bred ones, at least) are less variable in size than Toy Poodles. They are not "tiny" and you would be hard pressed to find a "teeny tiny" one at all. I have a small IG (13 inches at the shoulder, 9 pounds), and most Cresteds I've seen and interacted with were more her size than anything much smaller. In Agility terms, Cresteds are 12" or even 16" jumpers, while many, many Toy Poodles easily fall beneath the dividing line and jump 8".  If weight is an extremely vital factor, it will certainly be easier for you to find a small Tpoo than an equivalently tiny Crested. There are just 'way more out there to choose from.
> 
> Both breeds are "nightmares" to housebreak; most small dogs are. It's something about the Toy breed makeup (or tiny bladder) that makes this so, I'm afraid. I'm speaking in general, of course; I'm sure there are exceptions.(Cue anecdotes of happy Toy and / or Crested owners who have never had an accident or a problem housebreaking!)
> 
> Cresteds are probably harder to train and less trustworthy off leash than Tpoos, in general. The Cresteds I've known have been more sighthound / terrier-like in temperament and trainability.
> 
> Enjoying traveling is more of an individual dog's personality trait than a breed trait; try to get an outgoing one if that's important to you.
> 
> Since you mention teeth, it sounds like you already know that hairless Cresteds lose theirs. A Tpoo should be okay with regular dental hygiene. But of course a Tpoo needs more complicated grooming than a Crested. The hairless have special considerations for their naked skin--they do get pimples!--while the powderpuffs need brushing and grooming like any dog with a similar coat. A Tpoo needs brushing and regular clipping. Anyone can care for a Crested coat; anyone can care for a Poodle coat, as well, but it takes a little more "training" and special equipment if you want to do it yourself.
> 
> There is someone here on the board who has Cresteds; hopefully she'll see this message and chime in!
> 
> I think you need to decide what your most vitally desired traits are and go from there. They're both great breeds.
> 
> Hope this helps! I'm not voting the poll, since I think that's a decision you need to make for yourself, but I'm happy to give my thoughts.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> --Q


Thank you so much! Yeah...I just feel like poodles have the "perfect" dog personality, and I want to make a smart decision. Yet I love Cresteds and know i always will and will want one at some point. (Cue husband not being happy :afraid: ) lol. If it wasn't for weight I might make the more "risky" choice and go crestie, but weight is important. However, wanting to rescue, I might not get as lightweight a poodle as I want anyway. Regardless, I should still make the smartest choice, but I want that choice to be informed and not assumed, ya know?


----------



## N2Mischief

I can't advise about the difference in the breeds as I have never owned a crested or been around many. There was a powder puff that used to come into our groom shop and she was a doll.

I guess I have one of the toy poodles that was super easy to housebreak. She is awesome!

I think if you are going for a rescue, it is going to be very hard to find a totally housebroken, 100% reliable, dog. In my experience in rescue it is extremely rare. But all of my fosters were successful in eventually becoming reliable, but it took various amounts of training.


----------



## Joelly

Can't say I like Chinese crested because the no fur just bother me in all funny places. I prefer my furry babies to be furry.


----------



## QueenElizabeth

Just to let you guys know, I have already found my poodle baby. Go here to hear the story: http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle...d-our-poodle-help-me-name-her.html#post653441


----------



## CT Girl

I think you were meant to have a poodle. Your new girl is gorgeous.


----------



## Caniche

N2Mischief said:


> I can't advise about the difference in the breeds as I have never owned a crested or been around many. There was a powder puff that used to come into our groom shop and she was a doll.
> 
> I guess I have one of the toy poodles that was super easy to housebreak. She is awesome!
> 
> I think if you are going for a rescue, it is going to be very hard to find a totally housebroken, 100% reliable, dog. In my experience in rescue it is extremely rare. But all of my fosters were successful in eventually becoming reliable, but it took various amounts of training.


I thought I was the only one who had easy potty training toy poos!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Just want to say CURSES to you two bragging about your easy to house train toy poodles! LOL. So glad I seem to be over my issues, but my god, what a trial in patience THAT was!

Rebecca


----------



## Sara&Audi

Congrats on your new rescue!
Btw, my dog from a shelter came 100% house trained, polite, respectful and socialized. So it isn't that rare


----------

